# Ch4 No Going Back...tuscany



## catgreen

CH4 - NO GOING BACK, TUSCANY
WE NEED YOU?

Are you currently looking for property in Tuscany?

Are you hoping to go out there this summer for viewings?

Do you hope to set up a new life out in Tuscany and make a living from your land and property?

Are you already living in Tuscany, perhaps encountering problems that you need help to help solve?
If so we would love the opportunity to speak to you, and perhaps offer you the chance to be part of our new series.

Following the great success of our series; No Going Back and A Life in Tuscany which followed couple Richard and Sarah Turnbull from Leeds setting up a new life in Tuscany…5 years on, we’re going back.

A lot has changed since our last visit, they have more holiday apartments on site, Richard as always is hard at work building and restoring – as well as continuing his mobile Disco business and Sarah, as dynamic as ever cultivating the farm, harvesting fruit, making preserves, looking after the animals and maintaining the olive trees…as well as bringing up 4 young boys.

They also offer a property service, they are not estate agents though they locate properties for people hoping to up sticks for a slice of the good life Tuscany has to offer, they can set up viewings, estimate restoration costs whilst also acting as an advisor helping the language barrier but also offering their past and current expertise.

Ricochet are currently looking for people wanting to pursue their dreams in setting up a life in the Tuscan region.

Our aim is to help and guide you alongside Richard and Sarah in finding you the perfect property in Tuscany or troubleshoot any ongoing problems you may be having out there.

If this sounds of interest to you – then I would love to speak to you further. 

Please contact Cat Green on 01273 224831

Many thanks!


----------

